# Anyone know of a good place to sell used fish items?



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I want to at least attempt to sell my used fish items from my 10 gallon tank which I just took down today because I only had one fish left in it(he is now in my 15 gallon) and no desire to get more. I would rather not use craigslist if possible might still put it on there though and I am willing to do shipping and paypal if someone wants them. I want to use the money from the stuff to help save money to get a pacman frog.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

If you have facebook, and are on any groups that sell items maybe try there, or even just on your facebook or any other social networks.


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

Do you know any groups thats sell stuff on facebook because I am not a part of any.


----------



## Morpheus (Aug 28, 2014)

use the search option on Facebook and search for "aquarium"
i guess you find enough groups you can join to sell the fish stuff


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

aquabid.com


----------

